# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  نحوه تغییر رشته از ریاضی به پزشکی (تجربی)

## .MEHRAD.

سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری
من دانش آموز فارغ از تحصیل ریاضی هستم که امسال کنکور دادم و احتمالا قبولم ولی از همون سال دوم دبیرستان که باید انتخاب رشته میکردیم من اول تجربی رو انتخاب کردم و حتی پرونده هم تشکیل شد بعد چند روز که یکی از بچه های کنکور داده تجربی گفت تجربی سخته و...... و بعد هم یه ادم مزخرف اومد مثلا مشاوره داد و حالا بگذیرم من رفتم ریاضی
حالا فیل من یاد هندستون کرده و میخوام برم تجربی باید چکار کنم؟ باید برم مدرسه برا شهریور ثبت نام کنم ؟ باید کدوم دروس رو پاس کنم؟ واقعا زیست سخته ؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

uppp

----------


## h.m2010

پیش دانشگاهی  ریاضی خوندی ؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> پیش دانشگاهی  ریاضی خوندی ؟


آره پیش رو ریاضی پاس کردم

----------


## h.m2010

کنکور 96 رو  تجربی ثبت نام کن 
هیچ درسی رو هم نیاز نیست امتحان بدی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> کنکور 96 رو  تجربی ثبت نام کن 
> هیچ درسی رو هم نیاز نیست امتحان بدی


مطمئنی؟

----------


## h.m2010

من خودم ریاضی خوندم  امسالم کنکور تجربی دادم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من خودم ریاضی خوندم  امسالم کنکور تجربی دادم


برا ثبت نام دانشگاه مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
با دیپلم ریاضی میشه ؟
دوستام که پارسال پیش رفتن تجربی امتحان نهایی زیست رو دادن بعد رفتن

----------


## h.m2010

من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم با  دیپلم ریاضی  فکر نمی کنم 
ولی اگر دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی  پیش  رو بخوای تجربی بخونی باید زیست 2و 3 رو امتحان بدی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم با  دیپلم ریاضی  فکر نمی کنم 
> ولی اگر دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی  پیش  رو بخوای تجربی بخونی باید زیست 2و 3 رو امتحان بدی


الان بالاخره چی شد با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی دادی؟

----------


## h.m2010

ببینید شما  پیش دانشگاهی هم ریاضی خوندید 
 نیازی نیست به امتحان دادن فقط کنکور  تجربی رو به جای ریاضی ثبت نام کنید 
 برای ثبت نام هم  بزنید که دیپلمتون  ریاضی هست
شما  الان فازغ تحصیلید اون رو برای کسایی گفتم که پیش دانشگاهی نخوندن

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> ببینید شما  پیش دانشگاهی هم ریاضی خوندید 
>  نیازی نیست به امتحان دادن فقط کنکور  تجربی رو به جای ریاضی ثبت نام کنید 
>  برای ثبت نام هم  بزنید که دیپلمتون  ریاضی هست
> شما  الان فازغ تحصیلید اون رو برای کسایی گفتم که پیش دانشگاهی نخوندن


مرسی ممنون

----------


## h.m2010

خواهش می کنم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

من هنوز تو شکم کس دیگه ای نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

کسی نبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Maximus

> من هنوز تو شکم کس دیگه ای نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام تو شوک چی هستی ؟؟
کاربر 1394 جوابتو داد که !!!

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام تو شوک چی هستی ؟؟
> کاربر 1394 جوابتو داد که !!!


تو شوک نیستم تو شکم
مگه نمرات تو کنکور تاثیر نداره؟ من چه طوری بدون نمره زیست میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

uppppppppp

----------


## NOT NOW

سلام !

برای رشته هایدانشگاهی رشته تجربی فکر کنم دیپلم تجربی مورد نیاز هست.

بگذریم ...

درباره ی زیست :

زیست اصلا و ابدا هم سخت نیست. فقط و فقط نیازمند تمرکز حواس و هوشیاریه

ترکیبی هم سوال میدن مثلا اون قسمتی که در فصل 4 زیست 1 درباره ی مویرگ توضیح داده رو با فصل 7 که در باره ی دفع ادرار هست(نفرون ها رو میگم) ترکیب کرد و یه سوالی داد که نگو ... :Yahoo (4): 

شما پیگیر علاقه خودت باش و به حرف کسی گوش نده. موقعی که دارن از غیرممکن و سخت بودن و ... حرف میزنن "ناشنوا" شو...

----------


## farshid1360

من هم ریاضی خوندم و تجربی امتحان دادم
هیچ مشکلی نیست
برای ثبت نام دانشگاه هم هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
تنها مشکل کسب رتبه در کنکوره. همین و بس

----------


## farshid1360

معدل کسی که ریاضی خونده با تاثیر کمتری در کنکور تجربی تاثیر داره. یه چیزی حدود 18 درصد. توی دفترچه نوشته.

----------


## Amin97

باوا تجربی حلوا نمیدن که !! سخته سخت !

----------


## KowsarDDC

هر ساله داره به تعداد کنکوریای تجربی اضافه میشه و از بقیه رشته ها کم .... نصفشون کسایی ان که فارغ التحصیلای مهندسی و کارشناسی ان و  کسایی که از ریاضی به تجربی میان 
خیلی وضع رو بد کرده این شرایط
شما هم بهتره تمام جوانب رو در نظر بگیرین و چشمتون رو باز کنید در کل مشکلی برای ورود به این رشته رو ندارید

----------

